
This christmas is day #55555 on astronomers' timescale (modified julian date). - cnvogel
http://www.leapsecond.com/java/nixie.htm
======
nakkiel
In Thai language, 5 is pronounced 'haa'. People use it in IM as a replacement
for 'lol'; thus sentences are often suffixed with '555'.

Today is obviously the funniest day ever.

For the curious who want to hear it:

    
    
        http://www.thai-language.com/id/134341

------
ck2
I know this is being hyper-geeky but I've never appreciated these kinds of
alignments because they are just based on arbitrary man-made starting points.

If you want to impress me, show me all the planets in a solar system in a row.

Moon alignment = bonus points.

Unfortunately we have to wait until September 2040 for that around here.

ps. was that lunar eclipse amazing or what?

------
VMG
I wonder why this isn't mentioned in the Principia Discordia

~~~
CallMeV
Some things the Goddess keeps to herself. Others, she leaves for us mortals to
find, like breadcrumbs leading to a shack full of fireworks - and you having
to light a match to see where you are.

And yet others, Mankind makes for himself, and Goddess can only sit back, pour
herself one, spark up a spliff and laugh at our inability to see the
consequences.

------
antimatter15
Aww, crap, I missed it. It was something like 8:20AM EST

------
riffic
since when?

~~~
cnvogel
00:00 November 17, 1858, Wednesday (from wikipedia)

------
J3L2404
Around 8:30 EST will 55555.55555.

